# Bunnies like to eat Christmas trees



## tonyshuman (Dec 10, 2008)

[align=left]I know I'm wondering, since I forgot from last year. Can bunnies nibble a little on the Christmas tree? I thought any fir was safe, but since we try so hard to keep our guys away from pine shavings and toys, it just seems counter-intuitive this year. What is the official rule on Christmas trees?
[/align]


----------



## Becca (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm not sure, it will be interesting to know though!!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Dec 10, 2008)

We always get "noble fir" and that seems to be fine. I think most christmas trees should be ok, except maybe for some of the more unusual kinds.
I think yews are definitely toxic, and pines too if they have lots of sap oozing out. I wouldn't let a bunny get near the sap. I'm not sure about cypress or juniper, I'll have to look those up. Spruces can have very sharp needles, so I probably would keep buns away from those too.
Of course you ALWAYS have to make sure to get UNTREATED trees! The chemicals used to treet trees, either as fire retardants or for flocking, are definitely toxic.


----------



## SecurityStacey (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm curious too.... currrently I have Bill's outdoor pen around the xmas tree and he is going crazy wanting to get closer to it!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 10, 2008)

I voted the first one because I really don't know! We have a real tree, a fresia, or something I think? But it's on a little table out of reach.... Because I have no idea I just thought better to be safe than sorry 

Interested to know what others say though!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have an artificial tree, and I just make sure that the buns are supervised when they are out and near the tree. We tend to have to guard the presents more than we have to guard the tree


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 10, 2008)

All yew contains taxol, which is used to fight cancer bc it is really good at killing living cells.
NO yews! Or any related species 

BTW< the lightbulbs can be worse than the tree for my guys, tho...


----------

